# letter of withdrawal



## pisithsela (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello all,

I need your help.

You know I just got a CO for my 189 and my 489 it took very long to process and don't have any reply yet. So for now I and my wife decide to withdraw my 489 application, so could you please share me how to write a letter of withdrawal please?

I'm highly appreciate for your help.

Thanks,


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

_Can I withdraw my visa application?

You can withdraw the application by advising us in writing at any time before we make a decision about your application. To do this, you must send us a letter of withdrawal including your full name, date of birth, date of application, and file reference number/transaction record number (if known).

Everyone included in the application who is 18 years of age or older must sign the letter of withdrawal._

Can I withdraw my visa application?

You just need to write a simple letter with the details above saying:

"Dear sir/madam, I wish to withdraw my application for the subclass 489 visa"

If you wish you can go into detail why you are withdrawing it, but I don't think it's absolutely necessary.


----------



## aussie2x (Dec 21, 2011)

If you withdraw visa application can you get the refund of vac charge?


----------



## 18302 (Nov 23, 2011)

aussie2x said:


> If you withdraw visa application can you get the refund of vac charge?


Not usually, no. Once you've paid the VAC, it pretty much goes straight into the government's purse. Only in circumstances of severe hardship such as the sponsor passing away or becoming disabled are they likely to refund. It's much like a retail purchase, we have good laws here that protect the consumer, but you can't simply get a refund because you change your mind.


----------



## Raymon (Sep 24, 2014)

Should I wait for a CO before I can withdraw my PR application? Where to submit the Letter of Withdrawal? How to process refund if possible? Can I apply for the same PR 189 after withdrawing my application?


----------

